# TIPA Awards - 2015



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone?

http://www.tipa.com/english/XXV_tipa_awards_2015.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2015)

Bueller?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25894.0


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 14, 2015)

A Leica T looks an interesting design.
The judges look a happy bunch.


----------

